# Plan to try letro for mild gyno



## NeilPG (May 4, 2011)

I'm 24 years old, I currently weigh 175ish, a little chubby although I have weighed up to 195ish.   I've had a bench press thats hovered around 300 for the last few years.  

Last year I used M drol, and although I did develop some nice strength gains, unfortunately I also developed some gyno from it.    

I did quite a bit of reading ahead of time, I honestly knew what I should have done, but for convenience I just used an over-the-counter estrogen blocker.. and obviously it didn't work.  

I realize it may be too late to be of any benefit, and I should have tried this much sooner... But I've read that letro can reduce gyno even a couple years after it is formed..  

More than anything my nipples are just puffy..   Underneith though is a small hard deposit that is certainly gyno.  I would say they're roughly the size of a few stacked nickels.    Both the left and right are roughly the same.    


I intend to use .25mg per day for a few weeks and see what happens...  

Any input or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## moresize (May 5, 2011)

for me:

Letro will take down the puffyness but that's about it, It will not get rid of fat and will not get rid of the lump.

To me I see a combo of fat and gyno

my 2cc


----------



## NeilPG (May 6, 2011)

moresize said:


> for me:
> 
> Letro will take down the puffyness but that's about it, It will not get rid of fat and will not get rid of the lump.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the input...  

I feel like a lot of my issue is that I have a fat sloppy chest.   I weight less overall now than I have in a long time but I still agree that I've got some fat issues..  

My nipples are still a little sore when they hit something... would leto help reduce this?   

Honestly if it gets rid of the puffyness that will go along way for me..   Them isn't really what's making them stick out, it's more to do with the puffyness...  

I've read of people having good results with letro even a couple years past their cycle, and I've read of people seeing no results immediately after.. I'm not very optimistic but I figured i'd give it a shot.  

I'm also a little unsure of what dosages to try...   I've seen something like this:

Day 1 .50mg
Day 2 1.0mg
Day 3  1.5mg
Day 4 2.0mg
Day 5 2.5 Remain until symtoms are gone..  then another 4-7 days

Then taper down basically in reverse..  

2.0mg seems like an awful strong dosage though, when it's been reported that .25mg will eliminate 98% of estrogen...  

Then after the (cycle)  I've read it's good to begin with a standard serm or AI..

I have some AIFM left overThat I considered using to further taper off of the letro..    




OR...  

Just try   

.25mg Every day fora few weeks and see what happens 


I would really appreciate any advice




ALso, thanks for taking it easy on a newb to the forum..   I've been a member of other forums for a while, but basically got tired of the "hush hush policy " about everything


----------



## moresize (May 6, 2011)

I would get a blood test done because your nips are still sensitive after one year from your last cycle.

I don't give advice on dosage of Anti E because everyone is different and also depends on where you get the product it could be under,over dosed.

You got the idea right as you don't want to tank you estrogen levels and If i were to use any Anti e I would get a blood test done so I could get my E levels in the normal range.

If you don't want to get blood test done, I would use Nolva and that should take away the puffyness and with Nolva it can't tank your E levels.

but with any Anti e or serm...the problem can come back after you stop using it. 

again this is from my past experince...started using AS at 25 and now 38

Forum are a good source of information but be aware most of us are not doctors.

good luck!


----------

